# ISO BBQ Sauce recipe



## kobefn (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a good recipes for Barbecue sauce? thanks so much


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 14, 2008)

Kobefn....I am going to suggest you "develope" your own, personal to you, BBQ sauce. 
I say this because any recipe I've ever given anyone, they always change it to suit their taste....their likes and dislikes...and that's ok. So maybe start with your favorite commercial BBQ sauce...and add this or that. Or start with a bottle of catsup as the base, and start adding, garlic, onion powder, chili powder etc. etc. After a lot of trial and error....some good sauces, as well as some bad ones you will develope.. Kobefn"s World Famous BBQ Sauce..... That's part of the fun!! It's an adventure!!

Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 14, 2008)

*Here's mine for Mustard based sauce.*

*Mustard Based BBQ Sauce*
*2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard*
*1/2 Cup Sugar (regular granulated)*
*1/4/ Cup Brown Sugar*
*1 Cup Cider Vinegar*
*2 Tbsp Chili Powder*
*1 Tsp Black Pepper*
*1 Tsp White Pepper*
*1/4/ Tsp Cayenne Pepper*
*5 Drops Tabasco Sauce*
*1/2 Tsp Soy Sauce*
*2 Tbsp Butter*

*Mix all but Soy Sauce and Butter in a Sauce Pan and simmer for 15 minutes.*
*NOTE: Fumes will take your breath so be careful breathing this stuff.** Stir in Soy Sauce and Butter after simmering 15 minutes is complete.*


----------



## simplicity (May 14, 2008)

Okay, here's my favorite.  Uncle Bob is right though.  BBQ sauce is a personal or acquired taste.  What I like might not play well in Memphis or Kansas City.

1/2 small onion, finely diced.
l tablespoon canola oil
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons blackstrap molasses
1/2 cup Creole mustard
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 ounces dark beer
10 ounces catsup
1 teaspoon Tabasco sauce
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1 tablespoon liquid smoke
1/2 cup cider vinegar

Carmelize onion over high heat with canola oil.  Add garlic and brown sugar and reduce heat, stirring until sugar melts and darkens.  Add all other ingredients and simmer, stirring occasionally, over low heat for 30 minutes.

Makes about 1 quart.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 14, 2008)

Here is one I did last night

I started with this as a base.
Ravenswood BBQ Sauce

It's a little too bitter for my tastes but it has nice heat and smokey flavors. I put that in a blender, added a jar of roasted red peppers, 2 tbls yellow mustard, 1 Tbls Balsamic vinegar, 1/4 cup bourbon, 1 tbls sugar and blended until smooth.


----------



## kobefn (May 14, 2008)

Hey I want to thank each and everyone of use


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 15, 2008)

BBQ sauce is like a pot of chili - you make it to fit your taste. 

I started off with a recipe for Southern BBQ Sauce from _The Frugal Gourmet_ (the 1984 book by the same name) and this is what I came up with:

3 cups Beef Stock
1/2 cup grated Onion
1/2 cup Granulated Sugar
1/2 cup Prepared Yellow Mustard
1/2 cup Worcestershire Sauce
1 (15 oz) can Tomato Sauce (or Puree)
1 (6 oz) can Tomato Paste
1/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/4 cup White or Cider Vinegar
1/8 cup Liquid Smoke
1 tablespoon Black Pepper (finely ground) 
1 tablespoon Garlic Powder (or 3 cloves finely minced)
1 tablespoon Chili Powder
1 teaspoon table salt

Just combine everything in a heavy saucepot - and simmer uncovered for about 2 hours until nice and thick. Stir frequently and keep an eye on it to keep it from burning/scorching.


----------



## Hungry (May 15, 2008)

*Pepper*



Paymaster said:


> *Here's mine for Mustard based sauce.*
> 
> *Mustard Based BBQ Sauce*
> *2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard*
> ...



Not to criticize your recipe but I see this all the time in not only BBQ Sauces but other recipes also.
Why the Black, White and Cayenne peppers?  I can see where the Tabasco would add some flavor.  But, wouldn't the different peppers cancel out the flavors of each other?

With all the selections of BBQ Sauces on the shelf,  why try to "reinvent the wheel"?  

Charlie


----------



## letscook (May 15, 2008)

Bque Sauce 
1/2 tsp onion powder 
2 cups Ketchup 
2 Tbl Worchesire sauce 
1/4 cup Molasses 
1/4 cup Brown Sugar 
2 Tbl Liquid Smoke 
1/2 Tsp Hot Sauce Mix altogether and heat till thicken then spread on ribs or chix etc, add more as needed


----------



## TATTRAT (May 15, 2008)

I am in the "create your own" camp.

It is all a matter of personal taste, do you like smoky, sweet, vinegar based, mustard based...

And as for trying to reinvent the wheel, this is a wheel that is VERY easily reinvented. Not to mention, some of the shell bbq sauces that are thought to be good, pale in comparison to some house made ones bottom line. The best bbq places are not just known for the meat, it is all about the sauce.


----------



## Paymaster (May 15, 2008)

Hungry said:


> Not to criticize your recipe but I see this all the time in not only BBQ Sauces but other recipes also.
> Why the Black, White and Cayenne peppers? I can see where the Tabasco would add some flavor. But, wouldn't the different peppers cancel out the flavors of each other?
> 
> With all the selections of BBQ Sauces on the shelf, why try to "reinvent the wheel"?
> ...


 
Try it and see . Compare to the off the self stuff. I think you might well find the answer for youself.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2008)

Hungry said:


> Not to criticize your recipe but I see this all the time in not only BBQ Sauces but other recipes also.
> Why the Black, White and Cayenne peppers? I can see where the Tabasco would add some flavor. But, wouldn't the different peppers cancel out the flavors of each other?
> 
> With all the selections of BBQ Sauces on the shelf, why try to "reinvent the wheel"?
> ...


 

White and black peppers taste different from one another.  Cayenne pepper provides heat that's different from the peppercorns' heat.  The flavors don't cancel each other out, they combine to create a new flavors.

If you buy a supermarket BBQ sauce and are perfectly happy with it, there is no need to go any farther.  If you have tasted many sauces and think you would like one that was a little different from all those, it's worth creating your own.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 15, 2008)

for me .. it depends on what i am saucing ....
i like a vinegar based one for pulled pork ..
sweet for baby backs ...
a little spice for brisket ...
as for chicken .. depends on my mood ..
but have been leaning to sweet lately ..
basting with dr pepper before putting on a sweet sauce ...


----------

